# my small collection



## noahlowryfan (Dec 29, 2007)

brushes....mostly MAC





Pigments





Smashbox PhotoFinish Primer, MAC Cocomotion Pigment, Paint Pots, Paints





Try On Pac, MAC Brush Cleanser, MAC Studio Fix Fluid, MAC Glimmershimmer, NYX Eyeliner, MAC TechnaKohl Liner





Misc. products





Blushes





MAC Eyeshadows





Lightsweep/Shadester Duo Powder, Light Flush MSF, Warmed MSF, Renewal Defense Charged Water, 109 brush, 129SH brush, Saturnal e/s, Claire de Lune e/s


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 30, 2007)

That is a fabulous collection!  I love the brushes and holiday palette!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 30, 2007)

lovely collection!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks to all. its going to grow in 2008 but not as much. maybe just a few more products.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 30, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## PurpleTai (Jan 7, 2008)

Very nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have a great color selection!


----------



## xStefanie711 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice collection! I love to see smaller collections because it looks like mine. I was going to wait til I got a lot more stuff, but I actually think I should post a picture of mine soon.


----------



## frocher (Jan 8, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 11, 2008)

added new picture of my growing collection


----------



## n_c (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Mandaz_Diamondz (Jan 11, 2008)

small, but growing... nice!


----------

